# I bought another one.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have wanted a APX Centurion for a while, but have not seen any lately. What I did see was this APX Carry, so I bought it.








I will get it to the range on a VERY cold Sunday. Only supposed to be ten degrees here then, so at least I will see how it does in cold weather!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

How many does it hold? Looks like it woukd be a great carry


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

denner said:


> How many does it hold? Looks like it woukd be a great carry


It came with a 6 round, and 8 round magazine. The 8 rounder is in the pistol, in the picture.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> I have wanted a APX Centurion for a while, but have not seen any lately. What I did see was this APX Carry, so I bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice piece! Don't forget the range report 'toter.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> Nice piece! Don't forget the range report 'toter.


Welp, it shot well. Reminded me of shooting my M&P Shield, except with a tad lower bore axis on the Beretta. I like the serrated and blacked out rear sight, and there is plenty of light between it's cutout and the front sight post.

Trigger was a tad heavy, I would have guessed it at around 6-6.5 pounds, and reset was "longish", but not as bad as my CPX-2.

I ran three different types of JHP ammo through it, plus ball rounds of Remington UMC, which all ran 100%. I ran two magazines of MaxxTech ammo, 115 grain ball, and had three light primer strikes. I had the same issue with this ammo in my S&W, and SCCY as well as my 92FS...chalking that up to the ammo, and will be glad when it's gone.

I've heard complaints about people not being able to rack the slide very well with the APX series, but I had no issues with that, with this particular pistol.

It is colder than crap here, so I just shot the 8" steel plate, at about 25 feet, and had not issues hitting it every time...I think I shot one low and to the left once, because I saw the snow and dirt go flying there instead of getting the bullet "splatter", right below the steel. It's probably more accurate than me while shivering. 

I ran a total of 48 rounds through it, four six round mags and three eight round mags, and other than the three MaxxTech misfires, it ran well...even 147 grainers. The grip is very "grippy", but I noticed I tended to shoot about two or so inches lower with the 8 round magazine, than I did with the 6 rounder...strange.

Other than the crap performance from the MaxxTech, it really ran well, and am very happy with how it performed. I want to get it to the range one more time, before I roll it into the rotation of carry.

Cheers!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Reminded me of shooting my M&P Shield


When I saw the pic of the APX I noticed similarities with my Shield .45, they look like they could share the same holster. That single stack in a compact rides IWB very comfortably.
I am glad your APX is running well!


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

They are superb shooting guns and solid build. The trigger will wear in to around 5 1/2 lbs to 6lbs. They are a striker fired DAO. So a longer reset is natural. They are great triggers, very similar to the Kahr's. Recoil rating on the Carry is one of the softest in class and it shows when shooting. Some describe it as feeling like shooting a 380. And they have no problem with steel case ammo. These guns are meant to last a lifetime. And the modular design is great. So easy to change grips, work on if necessary and they have FEW parts compared to some other firearms.
*Congrats to the OP. *


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

berettatoter said:


> Welp, it shot well. Reminded me of shooting my M&P Shield, except with a tad lower bore axis on the Beretta. I like the serrated and blacked out rear sight, and there is plenty of light between it's cutout and the front sight post.
> 
> Trigger was a tad heavy, I would have guessed it at around 6-6.5 pounds, and reset was "longish", but not as bad as my CPX-2.
> 
> ...


I dont know what # spring you are running in your 92 but if you got lights strikes with it, I would certainly say that maxxtech is using absolute garbage for primers. Even with lighter springs, my 92s have never had light strikes like you are describing. I almost picked up a case of maxxtech but didn't. After reading your post, I'm glad I didnt. Once 9mm got scarce, I did the math and decided paying a few cents more for NATO spec ammo made sense. Why get cheap target ammo when I can get NATO for a little more. Those days are gone though. Good luck getting any cheap ammo now or any time soon. On a positive note, I have noticed 9mm average prices going down slightly over the past few days. Not by much hopefully it will be the beginning of a trend...


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Usafammo3 said:


> I dont know what # spring you are running in your 92 but if you got lights strikes with it, I would certainly say that maxxtech is using absolute garbage for primers. Even with lighter springs, my 92s have never had light strikes like you are describing. I almost picked up a case of maxxtech but didn't. After reading your post, I'm glad I didnt. Once 9mm got scarce, I did the math and decided paying a few cents more for NATO spec ammo made sense. Why get cheap target ammo when I can get NATO for a little more. Those days are gone though. Good luck getting any cheap ammo now or any time soon. On a positive note, I have noticed 9mm average prices going down slightly over the past few days. Not by much hopefully it will be the beginning of a trend...


No, I was talking about my new Beretta APX Carry, not my 92FS. I have never had any issues with lite primer strikes with that one.

I took that APX Carry out this morning shooting, and it ran like a champ...was running all Federal aluminum cased stuff, not any of that MaxxTech crap.


----------

